# New Qubami twisty puzzle



## Kelvin Stott (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello, this is my first post on the SpeedSolving forum!

A few of you may know me from the TwistyPuzzles forum, but for those who don't you might be interested in a new puzzle I designed called Qubami, which I'm now putting into production:






You can see more general info on the Qubami puzzle here, and read the full story, plans and updates on production here. I hope you like it! 

Kind regards,
Kelvin


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome 

pretty nice. 
I'd like to see that cube with standard stickers. it looks pretty good for speed solving.


----------



## teller (Sep 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Welcome
> 
> pretty nice.
> I'd like to see that cube with standard stickers. it looks pretty good for speed solving.




That's what I was thinking...I'd totally buy one just to find out how well it performs and possibly sticker it up!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting concept. (Although personally I'm more interested in the speedsolving ability like waffle and teller)


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 25, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Interesting concept. (Although personally I'm more interested in the speedsolving ability like waffle and teller)



Ditto


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm interested in this puzzle and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2009)

The puzzle aspect looks nice, but why do you try to make it sound like ordinary cubic cubes don't cut corners like that? That just makes you look bad.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, i wanna see this thing taken apart


----------



## Kelvin Stott (Sep 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> The puzzle aspect looks nice, but why do you try to make it sound like ordinary cubic cubes don't cut corners like that? That just makes you look bad.



Stefan, I don't quite understand why you are being so hostile. This is my first ever post on this forum, I have taken a huge personal risk to produce this puzzle, I am not even a speedcuber myself, and I never claimed this was supposed to be the best ever speedcube. It is simply a different, more challenging puzzle which requires a lot more thought (rather than applying set algorithms as quickly as possible), but which also happens to turn very smoothly, partly because of the rounded corners, and partly because of the time and effort I have put into producing a high quality design. I just thought people here might like to see it, that's all. 

And you are most welcome to try it out for yourself at the Dutch Open, as I will be there (my first event, but not competing), then perhaps you can make a better comparison. In fact I would love to know what you think of it, in terms of it's feel, quality, movement, and especially the challenge.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

Kelvin Stott said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > The puzzle aspect looks nice, but why do you try to make it sound like ordinary cubic cubes don't cut corners like that? That just makes you look bad.
> ...



The cube seems like it cuts corners extremely well, but i really want to see you go more in depth on that auto-alignment thing


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

wow, this game did you make it yourself, its awesome


----------



## Kelvin Stott (Sep 25, 2009)

elcarc said:


> wow, this game did you make it yourself, its awesome


Thanks, I designed the user interface/experience, but the code was developed from a student project by a friend. I am currently working with someone to develop a full version with the qubami website, also under development.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Sep 25, 2009)

wow mr. scott i think you've got a really great design and concept there. i would love to have a day or two to solve one of those. When/where can i purchase one? @ stefan, i believe if you really think about it, you might agree that the somewhat spherical design actually would help with corner cutting and alignment issues.


----------



## riffz (Sep 25, 2009)

Kelvin Stott said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > The puzzle aspect looks nice, but why do you try to make it sound like ordinary cubic cubes don't cut corners like that? That just makes you look bad.
> ...



I don't think he's being hostile. He's just saying that DIY can function just as well as you demonstrated. Also, speedcubing is not "applying set algorithms as quickly as possible" as you say. It takes a lot of skill and practice, not just fast fingers.

Having said that, it is a very interesting looking puzzle. I subscribed to your youtube channel for further updates, and I like the fact that each puzzle is unique.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2009)

CubeNoob1668 said:


> @ stefan, i believe if you really think about it, you might agree that the somewhat spherical design actually would help with corner cutting and alignment issues.


Did that before I posted. It's just that the way it was presented, even saying _"*this allows* you to do multiple moves in one swift movement"_, gives the impression that that's not possible with regular cubes, which I found deceiving. Not saying that was intentional, but explaining this is how it can be perceived.



Kelvin Stott said:


> And you are most welcome to try it out for yourself at the Dutch Open, as I will be there (my first event, but not competing), then perhaps you can make a better comparison. In fact I would love to know what you think of it, in terms of it's feel, quality, movement, and especially the challenge.


If I make it to the Dutch Open I'd very much like to try it. It does look good (both the puzzle challenge as well as the physical motion) and I do wish you all the best for this endeavor. Oh and thanks for being the better person and responding positively to my admittedly bit jerkish first post.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 25, 2009)

Essentially, isn't that just an odd 3x3x3? It just has a different solved position and and rounded cubies.
I don't want to be a dream killer or anything but if I hadn't seen your video and I saw this in Target or something, my first thought would be "this is an odd knockoff rubik's cube"

Sorry again if I sound pessimistic towards your puzzle


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 25, 2009)

I think this looks very interesting. All going to plan I should be at Dutch Open and I will certainly hunt you down to have a go.


----------



## immortal technique (Sep 25, 2009)

"*There was no need to explain what needs to be done with it - a self-explanatory*, remarkably difficult puzzle with a devilishly mysterious mechanism inside - a fascinating silent challenge."
- Jessica Fridrich -


I think, this pretty much describes the fascination about Rubik's Cube and most other twisty puzzles. This puzzle only adds the need of an explanation and no one ever can see on the first look: "Hey, that thing is SOLVED!" Sorry for being pessimistic, too, but that's the key issue in my opinion.

Michael


----------



## Kelvin Stott (Sep 25, 2009)

First, thanks to everyone for all the comments, both the more critical ones as well as the positive ones. Given that I have put so much time, money and effort into this I would much rather hear open and honest feedback than insincere praise.

Many of the comments and questions raised are already addressed in the two links I gave at the start of this thread, and so I would encourage people to check those links first before posting. That way you will get a much better understanding of the Qubami puzzle, why it is really unique, and also understand more about myself, my circumstances, plans and motives for developing the puzzle.

Meanwhile, to clarify some of the specific points raised:

1. Regarding my statement in the video that the rounded corners "allow" better movement, I was simply describing my own experience of playing with the Qubami puzzle and finding that I personally could do moves with it that I have not so far been able to do so easily with any of the cubic puzzles. I was therefore expressing my opinion based on my own experience. It was never my intention to make a factual claim, but I now see that it could have been interpreted that way. Ultimately I know that people will have the opportunity to experience the Qubami puzzle for themselves and draw their own opinions, so the last thing I want to do is set expectations that cannot be met, because that would ultimately create a lot of anger and disappointment. Remember this was not an expensive corporate advertising campaign, it was just me in front of a webcam trying to demonstrate how the puzzle works in one take, without spending a lot of time and money recording and editing multiple takes.

2. While the mechanism of the Qubami puzzle is indeed based on that of the original Rubik's Cube, the patent for this has long since expired, and the overall appearance and especially the concept of Qubami is very new and unique. The key challenge of Qubami is that you don't know the final solution, so you have to work out where each block has to go in the first place, before you can begin to move each block in position. Of course it would be easy if there was only one puzzle and the solution to that puzzle was known, but each Qubami puzzle is different and has its own unique secret solution, which you have to work out. Thus it is MUCH more difficult than the classic cube. Moreover, the Qubami puzzle is a genuine development from the original cube in its own right, since both the concept and design have been successfully patented as novel. Therefore, it is simply wrong to call it a "knock-off", which would imply that it infringes some other intellectual property rights.

3. I don't accept that the mixed up solution is not clear or intuitive enough. It is based on exactly the same simple principles as sudoku, which has recently been at least as popular as Rubik's Cube ever was, in terms of the total number of puzzles put into circulation.

4. Currently I am selling these puzzles only privately through twistypuzzles.com, but I hope soon to sell through other channels, including my own website (under development), privately through other forums, at puzzle events (e.g., Dutch Cube Day), specialist online stores, and ultimately retailers.

First, however, I would like to get more independent reviews from people with more direct cubing experience, as I would always prefer the puzzle to be supported by honest customer feedback than some biased sales pitch. I am a great believer in developing high quality products that can speak for themselves...


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting puzzle mister~

I actually am quite curious to try it, but sadly, im across the ocean. d:
Best of luck in your endeavors, mister.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like it. It reminds me of http://www.cubesmith.com/mazes.htm in that you have to determine the solution before solving it. I really hope you will come to Dutch Open and will actually sell these puzzles there as well


----------



## Kelvin Stott (Sep 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I really like it. It reminds me of http://www.cubesmith.com/mazes.htm in that you have to determine the solution before solving it. I really hope you will come to Dutch Open and will actually sell these puzzles there as well


Thanks and yes, I will definitely be there as I already have my flights and hotel booked. It will be my first time at this kind of event so I really look forward to meeting everyone. I only hope I receive all the parts before then...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2009)

Shape wise it reminds me of http://www.cube4you.com/379_White-3x3x3-Cube-with-plastic-tile.html which actually turns really nice


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Sep 25, 2009)

> Essentially, isn't that just an odd 3x3x3? It just has a different solved position and and rounded cubies.
> I don't want to be a dream killer or anything but if I hadn't seen your video and I saw this in Target or something, my first thought would be "this is an odd knockoff rubik's cube"



this is so much different than your average 3x3. i mean the solution is much more difficult to find. it looks hard enough that i'm pretty sure i wouldn't be able to solve it. but mr scott, would you be willing to "privately" sell one me on this forum? haha


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Shape wise it reminds me of http://www.cube4you.com/379_White-3x3x3-Cube-with-plastic-tile.html which actually turns really nice


That rounding goes outwards, though, putting rounded tiles onto cubic pieces. The Qubami's rounding goes inwards, rounding off the corners of the cubic pieces., including the inside edges/corners of the pieces. Imagine doing a 10 degrees U' and then trying an R. Normal cubes will lock up, I could imagine the Qubami allowing it (or a bit more or less, depending on how rounded it really is inside).


----------



## Kelvin Stott (Sep 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Imagine doing a 10 degrees U' and then trying an R. Normal cubes will lock up, I could imagine the Qubami allowing it (or a bit more or less, depending on how rounded it really is inside).


To help manage expectations I just tried this move, but 10 degrees is very ambitious. In fact for this particular type of move the benefit seems hardly significant (in my opinion), but for some reason the Qubami puzzle seems much better at coping with 45 degrees U rotation followed by R, compared with cubic designs. Perhaps this is more due to better internal geometry and filleting than the rounded corners, what do you think?

Either way, you should try it for yourself...


----------



## sgowal (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello everyone (it's been a long time),

I have the privilege to own a Qubami, so I managed to write a little review on it. You can find it here: http://polycube.epfl.ch/webdav/site/polycube/shared/documents/qubami.pdf

I hope it will interest you.

Sven


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Oct 12, 2009)

sgowal said:


> Hello everyone (it's been a long time),
> 
> I have the privilege to own a Qubami, so I managed to write a little review on it. You can find it here: http://polycube.epfl.ch/webdav/site/polycube/shared/documents/qubami.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review. This is about what I expected from this puzzle. Kind of nothing more than a 3x3 with a different unique solution. However, I am very tempted to buy this cube simply because it is so attractive!


----------

